
Apple’s US job footprint grows to 2.4M - feross
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/08/apples-us-job-footprint-grows-to-two-point-four-million/
======
opencl
This appears to count all the employees of all the suppliers Apple buys
anything from and the entire "app economy" including people who write apps for
non-Apple platforms.

~~~
alpb
This is like Google counting everyone who indirectly works on developing of a
website that displays/sells via Google Ads, which is the majority of the
digital economy, am I right?

~~~
DeepYogurt
It probably means that apple employees work for google too

------
booleandilemma
What on earth is a “job footprint”?

------
elektor
A nice PR piece, but for context, Apple is still largely using its vast
resources to enrich investors, not workers.

Source: [https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/1/18525672/apple-stock-
ear...](https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/1/18525672/apple-stock-earnings-tax-
cut-buyback-cook)

~~~
crazygringo
It's paying its workers market wages and returning the rest to investors.

That's how literally every for-profit company works, and Apple's a for-profit
company.

Why do you think Apple should be any different?

~~~
rubicon33
Probably because a lot of people are looking around and realizing that
"literally every" company should be different.

People are getting tired of making "market wages" when the market simply isn't
working for them. It's been a long time since wages have even increased, let
alone kept pace with cost of living in many areas.

~~~
crazygringo
Great, but that's got nothing to do with a specific company, and it's not for
Apple to do.

It's for us to vote for representatives who will implement better taxation and
finance and safety net etc. policies, that result in better wages etc.

Criticizing Apple is a distraction. Criticize your representatives and vote.

~~~
viklove
Your view of this is so short sighted and conceited I'd almost say you're an
Apple shill, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. We _do_ have to
criticize corporations, because of this thing called "regulatory capture."
Billion dollar entities like Apple have _way_ more political power than you or
I do, and they're using it to protect their fiefdoms while suppressing voter
choice to ensure we can't do anything about it. Criticize your representative?
Do you mean the one Apple/Google/Exxon/Raytheon spent millions of dollars
getting elected? I think they may have what you call a "conflict of interest."

------
delinka
"Job footprint" is a nice weaselly phrase, evoking "employees" and not
actually meaning employees.

~~~
bromuro
How would you call it? It was clear enough to me :)

~~~
outside1234
I mean, where does this stop, does it include people who sell accessories for
the iPhone?

~~~
adventured
Sure it does. If you continue down the chain, the contribution share declines.
The company or person selling $0.99 stickers specifically for iPhones, isn't
contributing much to the footprint and isn't particularly relevant to the
numbers, however they are part of the footprint regardless. You wouldn't focus
on that contribution because it is very obviously small, which is not the same
as it not existing at all.

